# LOLCatz ... out of boredom ...



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)

Why not, I like em, I know other do, they count as humor so I think it fits better here.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN1VcgRrEM8[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOplYZKb23E[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL Eots!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2009)

i wonder if this will work or not?


did that odd admin mention something about pics and all?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2009)

o they both work and they are both annoying......i slay me


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o they both work and they are both annoying......i slay me



Are you tempting me?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2009)

they are damned annoying arent they? lol


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> they are damned annoying arent they? lol



Yeppers! I like the spaceship one.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 21, 2009)

just for you kitten:


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> just for you kitten:



WOW! That's just awesome! Thanks. Now when I'm grouchy (rare but it does happen once in a while) I can use that for my avatar!


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29rmixYtcgM[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Why not, I like em, I know other do, they count as humor so I think it fits better here.



I like them too.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


>



Kit, sometimes I can't see your pics.  I know you put one in this post but it just shows up blank.  Is there something I have to turn on in my control panel?


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Depends on the browser, if you are using Firefox sounds like your "Load Image Automatically" may not be on. Open Preferences (Edit in the newest, Tools is some other versions), go to Content, and make sure that one's got a check (or 'X') in the box. IE I can't remember exactly where the setting is for the images, but I think there is one to turn them all on or off in the preferences. If you are using a content manager, like a script blocker, it might not be letting wordpress.com through, that's where that last one was from, and you may have to add it to the "white list".


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Ok, I use IE but I also have firewall issues, this is my work laptop.  Figures.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Aaah ... firewalls are a pain in the ass sometimes. I wouldn't recommend turning them off if you don't know how to monitor your connection manually. However, I do believe you can add sites to a white list, just press F1 when you have the firewall settings page open, if there's a help file it should open. Look for image or white list settings.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)

hey no computer talk on this thread....i love the "cats plotting to kill ya" and they goldens looking at the kitten....


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)

My mood today:


----------



## Bootneck (Apr 25, 2009)

Just a friendly warning, but make sure you know who you're talking to before asking a man whether he likes cats:

_A recently widowed Jewish lady was relaxing on Cocoa Beach, in Florida. 
She looked up to see a man who was about her own age, sitting just a few feet away reading a book.
She smiled at him and attempted to strike up a conversation by saying what a lovely day it was.
He in turn responded that it was indeed a lovely day, then returned to reading his book
She persisted, "I just love the beach, do you come here often?"
"This is the first time I've been here since my wife passed away six months ago." he replied then once more began to read his book.
The woman tried again, "Do you live around here?"
"Yes I live over in Suntree." he said, then resumed reading.
Keen to find a topic of interest that they might share, she asked,
"Do you like pussycats?"
The man suddenly leaped up, removed his shorts,...ripped off her bikini pants, then gave her the roughest, hardest and most passionate ride of her life .
Afterwards, as her heartbeat began to return to normal, she gasped...."How did you know that was what I wanted?"
The guy replied .......
"How did you know my name was Katz????"_


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 25, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Thanks.  I tried a couple of things.  I'll have to work on it later.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)

man making comments about spring cleaning might go faster if i wasnt playing with this thread:


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)

man's sense of humor:


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)

okay i got to stop he is getting pissy but he is leaving soon....brb lol


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

i do not have time for this today:


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

stop it damn it....that last one was good...why are there no cute puppy threads?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

racist kitty:


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

you realize this will be admitted into evidence at my divorce hearing....your honor she was always exchanging kitty pics...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL Good ones ... hmm ...puppy ...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

\



gamer kitty


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

o what the hell....i couldnt resist


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

oktay cats are right...dogs just arent funny


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

i have way too much to do today.....the rest of the garden is going in...which means a big fight...there is simply not room for what he wants to plant and what i want to plant....this will take hours...most of it fighting over how to do this and that....i dont care how i do it...it will be wrong...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

and then the boys are coming over for dinner...i guess..they are fighting....get this...they get "free" cable....the whole building gets "free" cable...so suddenly s..decides to get cable internet...well when they come to install that..they will find all the cable hook ups and bingo bango ...no more free cable for building...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

did i mention the landlord lives in building and gets "free" cable?






so i expect this evening to be tense at best....esp since i am gonna point out how stupid it is..when engaging in something illegal to invite the people you are ripping off out to find out...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2009)

so of course ...e is pissed...i mentioned that e might want to pay 1/2 the new tv cable bill...seems e goes up to the coffee shop with wi fi when he wants internet...s is a gamer....so he has to have high speed internet at 3 am....o o and get this...s is not allowing e to play with new net..this was told to e right off the bat...now s has to get cable and net to bundle for cheaper price...i wonder if s will only get the cable in his bedroom?  i dont think e has considered that...all hell will break loose then...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)

Weekend Work Mode:


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

keeping your pussy in shape:


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

those are so funny kitten....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

btw what does it mean when the "no signal" thing comes up on screen and computer wont come on...well the os wont


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> btw what does it mean when the "no signal" thing comes up on screen and computer wont come on...well the os wont



The no signal is just the default for when the monitor isn't receiving any data from the computer, basically it means the monitor should be fine. What do you mean by it "won't com on"? Does it do anything or just sit there?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2009)

plug it in. It's amazing how oft that's the problem


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

just sit there with a blank screen..not monitor...here is history...tower was hard to get on when you turned it on....wouldnt load and start...just the no signal message...so we left the tower on...24/7....just cutting off the monitor...well it got turned off or upgraded and restart ...and it wont restart or start just sits there


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

nope everything is getting juice we checked that....


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2009)

;possibilities include dead PSU, dead MoB\o, dead CPU, loose wire.... Time for a visial diagnostic of the hardwre


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> ;possibilities include dead PSU, dead MoB\o, dead CPU, loose wire.... Time for a visial diagnostic of the hardwre



you mean smacking the shit out of the side of it is not gonna work?


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> just sit there with a blank screen..not monitor...here is history...tower was hard to get on when you turned it on....wouldnt load and start...just the no signal message...so we left the tower on...24/7....just cutting off the monitor...well it got turned off or upgraded and restart ...and it wont restart or start just sits there



There are so many possible reasons it could be messed up. I am not good at figuring these out without more information unless I am there in person.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > ;possibilities include dead PSU, dead MoB\o, dead CPU, loose wire.... Time for a visial diagnostic of the hardwre
> ...



Hmm ... that may be part of the problem ...


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> nope everything is getting juice we checked that....



Do you turn your monitor off at night?  If so, the cpu may not be catching up quickly enough when you turn them both on in the morning.

I've seen that message before on my daughter's computer, it never seems to stop it from booting up.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

when all you have is a hammer...everything becomes a nail...or some stupid thing like that


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

o we is leaving it on long enough...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 28, 2009)

If you upgraded the hardware you may have "shocked" the CPU (you mentioned upgrades) with a static charge as well, as I said, there are a lot of things that could be wrong, someone would have to actually look at it if you can't get it to boot up at all.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> If you upgraded the hardware you may have "shocked" the CPU (you mentioned upgrades) with a static charge as well, as I said, there are a lot of things that could be wrong, *someone would have to actually look at it* if you can't get it to boot up at all.




that is simply not the beer store way


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > If you upgraded the hardware you may have "shocked" the CPU (you mentioned upgrades) with a static charge as well, as I said, there are a lot of things that could be wrong, *someone would have to actually look at it* if you can't get it to boot up at all.
> ...



 Okies ...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

boss and i  use computer...he says he doesnt have the funds to fix or replace right now...why you ask...could it be the new music system he just ordered for the store....i turn off the music the minute i walk in


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> boss and i  use computer...he says he doesnt have the funds to fix or replace right now...why you ask...could it be the new music system he just ordered for the store....i turn off the music the minute i walk in



Okay .... either I need a nap or you are making too much sense ... yet still making none.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

that is my way....lol...to sleep perchance to dream....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2009)

shows what you fucks know apparently smacking the shit out of it works...or the guy who does out computers came by last night...


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> shows what you fucks know apparently smacking the shit out of it works...QUOTE]
> 
> something's probably loose


----------

